# Maltese in Denton, TX Animal Shelter



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Denton, TX | MOLLY

One of my colleagues is looking for a pet and found this Maltese at our local shelter yesterday. It says she isn't available for adoption until Sunday, 8/19/12.

He felt Molly would be adopted quickly, but I'll keep watching. If she isn't, I'll be glad to go get her, but my house is really at capacity with three dogs and three cats. Is there a foster in this area? I can transport.

Our local shelter is doing a great job. They've adopted out so many pets this month! Local businesses are underwriting the cost of spay/neuter, vaccinations, and chipping. Cats are only $10 and dogs are $25. Two co-workers got dogs, one got a cat, and the one who told me about the Malt is still looking. Way to go Denton!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh she's cute! Keep me posted on her. I'll ask my hubs about fostering. Ive got some inroads at Collin county humane society. I'm sure they'll take her if need be.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Celeta. I talked to my SO and he was asking all kinds of questions...he said you know if you bring her home we'll want to keep her! He's has a softer heart than me - thus the 3 dogs and 3 cats!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think she'll get adopted very quickly so it probably won't even be an issue!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I just hate that she's there right now! Poor thing.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She is cutie, Glenda! I sure hope she gets adopted. It always bugs me to see these poor babies in shelters, especially during the wait period. Keep me posted on her!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I couldn't get this little girl off my mind today. I wanted to go to the shelter and hold her for awhile, but couldn't get away from the office. I just hate that she's in a cage there! They say she loves attention from anyone who walks by.

So, I called the shelter and asked about her. He said they've had lots of inquiries and he expects she will be adopted quickly on Sunday when she is available. He suggested I call back on Sunday to be sure. Unfortunately, they are a kill shelter, but he assured me she would not be PTS.

I'll check on her again and hopefully she will already have found her forever home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I couldn't get this little girl off my mind today. I wanted to go to the shelter and hold her for awhile, but couldn't get away from the office. I just hate that she's in a cage there! They say she loves attention from anyone who walks by.
> 
> So, I called the shelter and asked about her. He said they've had lots of inquiries and he expects she will be adopted quickly on Sunday when she is available. He suggested I call back on Sunday to be sure. Unfortunately, they are a kill shelter, but he assured me she would not be PTS.
> 
> I'll check on her again and hopefully she will already have found her forever home.


 
Let's hope she doesn't fall through the cracks and get PTS...I bet she gets adopted if they've had inquiries...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I sure hope she gets adopted tomorrow!! Keep us posted, Glenda!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

YAY!!! Molly was adopted yesterday! Congratulations to her lucky new family!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Such great news!!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is wonderful news!!! I am so happy for her! She so deserves this wonderful second chance! I wish her all the happiness!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Glenda!!!!!!!!!!


----------

